# Monster Massssh



## Firemajic (Oct 7, 2015)

*The scarab "Borrowed" King Tut's crown
for a night out on the town
he wanted to wear some royal glitz
to the famous Ballroom Blitz

This was going to be a helluva bash
he couldn't wait to do the monster mash
he had polished his boogie shoes 
and he was ready to mooove and groove

He arrived at the party late
the bouncer wouldn't let him through the gate
he could see his friends monster mashing
as he watched his hopes were crashing

The mummy slipped open the club's back door
and soon he was boogying across the dance floor
wearing the King's crown on his head
and a shirt signed by the Grateful Dead

The zombie chicks were higher than kites
the tomb mummies were starting a fight
Cleopatra was shakin her ass
and the scarab was doing the monster masssh

Then old King Tut blew through the door
stormed right across that dance floor
snatched his crown off the scarab's head
grabbed Cleopatra and headed home to bed

The scarab was lame without his glitz
he got bounced out of the ballroom blitz
he walked home all alone
cursing Tut and his throne

He made it back to the tomb
Cleo was waiting in Tut's throne room
she said "want to be King for the night
come on babe, I'll treat you right"

She put Tut's crown on his head
then they slipped off to her bed
old King Tut slept alone that night
while Cleo held the scarab tight

Tut had dreams that gave him pleasure
about how he saved his royal treasure
he did not hear Cleo's bed crasssh
as the scarab did the monster masssh....
*


----------



## Sonata (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you for making me laugh!


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 7, 2015)

Ha haaa... the pleasure was all mine, thank you for reading.. have a faaaabulous day...


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks to all who read and "liked" Monster Masssh... I appreciate..


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 9, 2015)

Julia!

This was an astounding, and fabulous, poem! I'm usually not one to even smile at humorous poetry but this had me chuckle at the end of it. 

Looking forward to your next creation!


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2015)

you off on a tangent again...you must have been the one who put the word fun in funeral


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 9, 2015)

Daniel, I love that you think this poem is fabulous... one of my favorite things...Thank you.
Escorial... I have been to a fun Funeral before... and I do love my tangents.. they are sooooo fabulous.. Thanks for reading...


----------



## QDOS (Oct 10, 2015)

Jul’s I come late to the party, but have to say a laugh a minute for getting one in early for Halloween.

QDOS


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 10, 2015)

QDOS... the party does not start until you arrive..lol... thank you for commenting.. I have missed you and your fabulous poetry..


----------



## am_hammy (Oct 10, 2015)

Heehee, what a twist and a turn. Perfect for Halloween approaching. Loved it Julia, as always. Thank you for the fun read ^_^

All I see is the "ass" in massssh LOL


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 11, 2015)

lol...thanks for your faaabulous comment hammy...


----------

